# Revell HMS Campbeltown



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

HMS Campbeltown was originally the Wickes-class destroyer USS Buchanan, DD-131. She was commissioned in 1919 and transferred to the UK as part of the “Destroyers for Bases” deal between the US and Britain in 1940. In exchange for 50 aging “four-piper” destroyers like the Buchanan/Campbeltown (obsolete for fleet duties, but still useful as convoy escorts) for the Royal and Royal Canadian navies, the US got basing rights in the Caribbean and Newfoundland. 








HMS Campbeltown is one of the most well-known of the traded ships, as she was famously expended as a floating bomb in the “Operation Chariot” raid by British commandos on the St. Nazaire docks in March of 1942. 








Revell’s 1/240 four-piper destroyer kit has been around since the 1960s and has been issued many times as the USS Ward, the USS Buchanan, and the HMS Campbeltown. It’s basically the same kit every time it comes out, except for the decals. However, even though the decal sheet for this reissue includes the White Ensign of the Royal Navy, the hull number included is still the 131 (in US-style lettering) that goes with USS Buchanan. I replaced that with decals from my stash. 















In my opinion, this is one of the best of the older ship kits. Unlike some Revell kits of similar vintage it’s accurate below the waterline, with shafts and screws as well as a rudder. And unlike many kits of the era, rather than heavy molded railings, it has stanchions that may be rigged with thread. Other nice features include open scuttles and relatively good detail on the decks and bulkheads. 








One other comment: as noted, HMS Campbeltown’s great claim to fame was her role in the St. Nazaire raid. However, she was heavily modified prior to that operation, specifically, altered to resemble a German torpedo boat so as to help her get as far into the harbor as possible without alerting the enemy. It would take a lot of scratch building to alter this kit in such a way as to yield a model of Campbeltown as she appeared in the raid.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Nicely done. I had wondered if the kit was decent enough to bother buying and it looks like it's worth the investment.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Very nice work. Yes the kit is not bad. The biggest failing is the wooden decking... these ships had steel decks. Its not too hard to make a new deck, though. It isnt too hard to convert to the German "Mowe" class boat for the St. Nazaire raid.


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

iamweasel said:


> Nicely done. I had wondered if the kit was decent enough to bother buying and it looks like it's worth the investment.


Yes, I would agree, especially since the kit is listed at $16.95 US.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

paulhelfrich said:


> Yes, I would agree, especially since the kit is listed at $16.95 US.


The price was one of the things that made me wonder if it was worth getting. Didn't figure there was much there for that price. Nice to see I figured wrong.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I got a couple last time it was out mainstream (it was out SSP and from Revell Germany a year or so ago). But in the early 90s it was out for about $8


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Good looking build. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

great rendition of the Campbeltown!!!
i too built this kit in the seventies...loved the detail.
great history lesson too!


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

You have done a lovely job on her Paul.....Cheers Mark


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Thanks everybody! 

Paul


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Nice kit, great results. I was just watching a TV documentary about the St Nazaire raid recently.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

nice job love the colors


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Great job on the model. I also like the history you've provided. 

Sean


----------

